# WUSV tragedy



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to report a member of the Dutch team dropped dead right after training his dog in the stadium in Seville at the WUSV world championship, condolences to his family may he rest in peace.
Tommy


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Yes i saw this, very sad!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

What awful news! :sad: Rest in peace.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Very sad and shocking. 
RIP


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That is very sad.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

So sad. What hapened to him?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

from hondensport & hondensport site:

http://www.hondensport.com/

translation:
After training and just before he should go to the vet inspection with his GSD Joery van Hildernisse, Peter Veenstra had a cardiac arrest (translation? his heart stopped. Reanitmation couldn't help anymore and died. 
Just before he pre trial trained his dog. Peter and Joury placed them selves on the NIAK (regional championships) for the WC WUSV in Sevilla and it would be the first time he would trial a WC. Peter Veenstra was 64 years old.

_Peter Veenstra plotseling overleden in Sevilla (WK WUSV)_ 
Na het intrainen en vlak voordat hij met zijn Duitse Herder Joury van Hildernisse zich moest melden voor de veterinaire keuring, is Peter Veenstra plotseling bezweken aan een hartstilstand. Reanimatie mocht helaas niet baten.
Kort daar voor had hij nog met zijn hond ingetraind.

Peter en Joury hadden zich op het NIAK (zie onderstaande foto) geplaatst voor het WK WUSV in Sevilla en het zou de eerste maal worden dat hij aan een WK zou deelnemen.
Peter Veenstra is 64 jaar oud geworden.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes very sad. But if I had a choice of when and where I died, this would be second on my list, training my dog.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you Selena, and I really love that picture.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Yes very sad. But if I had a choice of when and where I died, this would be second on my list, training my dog.


Sad for his family but I agree with Edward


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, its always bad to loose old wisdom that competes or trains at the top of the working dog world. R.I.P.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Condolences to the family. It is definitely a tragedy, I agree with the rest, but we all have our moment appointed and waiting for us, the lock is ticking for everyone.

Still... kinda a cool way to go away with a bang. Pre trial training at the WUSv site.

Only better way to go under the circumstances, would be to win it all there, shake hands, take photos, get the trophy and take your dog for a quiet walk. Give the dog to somebody you know would take good care of him and heel off into the sunset before then.

Really sad news though. His first WUSV, won and participated in countless trials and trainining sessions to get there.

RIP Peter.


----------

